# Como funcionan los comparadores de un TL494?



## xiober (Feb 9, 2008)

Estoy algo confundido con los comparadores del TL494, se conecta el negativo a el pin de referencia (5V), el positivo a la salida de la fuente mediante un divisor de voltaje, esto es lo que entiendo, pero cuando el voltaje de salida supere los 5v aumenta el ancho de los pulsos, o si el voltaje esta por debajo de 5v aumenta el ancho de los pulsos? para que sirve el pin de feedback, como se calcula el deadtime, estas son otras dudas que tengo... GRACIAS


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Feb 9, 2008)

Mientras más alta es la tensión en Feedback, menor es el ancho del pulso.
Los comparadores, son en realidad, amplificador. El TL494 trae dos amplificador internos y la posibilidad de agregar más mediante el pin Feedback. Si mirás el diagrama de la hoja de datos, ves bien cómo está distribuido todo por adentro.
Y el deadtime, estoy seguro que en alguna parte de la hoja de datos, hay una fórmula o un gráfico para obtenerlo.


----------



## xiober (Feb 9, 2008)

Muchas gracias,  estoy armando una fuente SMPS con un TL494 y he tenido varios problemas! la fuente funciona obtengo a la salida -+20 Voltios

1- Cuando conecto una carga, se reduce el voltaje de salida a -+10 Voltios

2- Tambien se produce una caida de voltaje en los 12V de alimentacion, practicamente un corto en la alimentacion.

3- La fuente consume 2Amperios sin Carga, no se si esto sera normal.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Feb 9, 2008)

No, definitivamente tenés un problema en la etapa de potencia o en el transformador.
Si adjuntás el esquema tal vez pueda ayudarte.
Hace un tiempo me pasaba algo parecido.


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 9, 2008)

3- Totalmente anormal. 2A × 12v = 24W que en algún lado se te manifiesta en forma de calor y tiene que quemar al tacto.


----------



## xiober (Feb 10, 2008)

Este es el esquema que estoy utilizando, utilizo un toroide de PC de unos 26mm, para el primario 5+5 vueltas, para el secundario 20+20 vueltas, el voltaje de salida no es critico pero por lo menos que sea estable.

Los MOSFET se calientan sin carga no se por que!, Como puedo medilos?, tengo entendido que entre el Gate y Drain o Source no debe de haber conduccion!

Estoy utilizando una fuente de 3A, sera este el problema, Como influye los diodos?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Feb 10, 2008)

Podrías darle un poco más de deadtime por las dudas, tal vez se superpongan los dos mosfet's conduciendo al mismo tiempo.
¿Qué frecuencia usas?
Otra cosa que podrías hacer es agregarle un driver que te asegure los 0V en los gates cuando sea necesario, ya que las salidas del TL494 son emisores que solo te proveen el nivel alto.
Una prueba sencilla es colocar una resistencia de 1K de cada gate a masa.

Lo de la fuente es importante, ya que si tu circuito consume mucha corriente, la tensión de la fuente caerá, y para mantener la salida estable, demandará más corriente entrando en un círculo vicioso. Por eso también es importante el soft-start. Es conveniente que sea algo largo, como de 2 segundos.


----------



## xiober (Feb 10, 2008)

OK Francisco, coloque las resistencias de 1K a cada Gate y masa, mejoro un poco, ayudame a calcular el DeadTime y SoftStart, entiendo como hacerlo, pero tambien se que un deadtime muy alto recorta el ancho de cada pulso.


----------



## jefemaestro007 (Dic 2, 2008)

estoy en ese mismo problema que xiober, necesito calcular el dead time, y una pregunta, quye es elsotfstar? ayudenme!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Dic 2, 2008)

Volviendo al tema después de un alrgo rato, seguramente estás saturando el núcleo y por eso la corriente se te va por las nubes. Pasa que los toroides de PC son para filtros y no son aptos para transmitir potencia, fijate que las fuentes usan transformadores tipo ETD.

Acá adjunto una imagen del deadtime y softstart.
El softstart lo que hace, como la palabra lo indica, es un arranque suave. Hace que la tensión no aparezca de golpe al conectar la fuente.

Vamos con el deadtime. En la imagen se ve la formula simple para calcularlo. El deadtime limita el máximo ancho de pulso. Como máximo el TL494 da un 45% de Ton pero si queremos otro valor, como 34% que es un valor habitual, hacemos las cuentas y nos da que por ejemplo, R1 = 6,3K y R2 = 1K.
Es conveniente dejar un margen y no poner el máximo Ton posible.

Ahora vamos con el softstart. Para esto se le agrega un capacitor en paralelo con R1 que lo que hace es modificar el deadtime a medida que se carga. Con esto se logra un ancho de pulso mínimo al conectar la fuente y al cabo de 5 constantes de tiempo, el ancho de pulso máximo queda establecido por el deadtime.
Para calcular el valor de C, establecemos la duración del softstart. Por ejemplo, queremos que el arranque suave dure 2 segundos y después sea máximo. Entonces tenemos que calcular:
2 segundos = 5 x Rth x C
donde Rth es la resistencia de Thévenin que equivale a R1 en paralelo con R2.

Es importante el softstart para que no se produzcan picos de consumo al conectar la fuente. Y en el caso de que sea una fuente elevadora alimentada por una batería, es muy importante porque un pico de consumo inicial provoca una caída de tensión en la batería y al tener menos tensión disponible, la fuente va a demandar más corriente provocando que la tensión caiga aún más.

El transformador es el punto más importante. Hay que hacer bien los cálculos para evitar que el núcleo se sature. Cuando el núcleo se satura, se comporta como un cortocircuito y la fuente consume cantidades exajeradas de corriente, aún sin estar cargadas.


----------

